# sprayer hose length



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

When spraying cabinet doors and boxes what length hose are you using? shortest 1 i can find is 25 ft. would be nice to have a shorter one instead of loading up all that paint in the longer hose. Or am i over thinking it?


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Minimum hose length depends on the size of your pump, but you can Google "15' airless hose" and find plenty of distributors. 3/16" 15' is as small as they go before you're in whip territory though.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

For cabinets doors I use a 15ft I ordered through SW. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker Bee (Jun 2, 2017)

With that said, what is the longest hose length you can go before you have problems? And how much paint is in say a 50' section of hose?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Worker Bee said:


> With that said, what is the longest hose length you can go before you have problems? And how much paint is in say a 50' section of hose?


About 1/3 gallon with a piston pump.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

The volume of fluid in a 1/4" x 50' hose is .50 gallons.
The volume of fluid in a 3/8" x 50 hose is 1.14 gallons.

Short hoses may be convenient for small projects, but using a hose shorter than the specified minimum length for your pump can cause damage to the parts and cost you later in repairs.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Uh....ive never been able to get 50 gallons of paint in any 50ft hose. .5g maybe? And a smidge for the pump....ive never actually measured it but I always plan on giving the pump about 3/4 of a gal on 50 ft. Add another .5 gal per 50 and compensate for overspray. 1/4" line. It's always worked for me anyway.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

lil, I think you overlooked SRG's decimal point in his post. .50=1/2 👨*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I stand corrected. That's not a period on my phone screen. It is, in fact, a decimal point. Nice catch! I thought it was probably a typo as the pump repair guy knows a whole lot more than yours truly. Oops! Sorry for the oversight.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I have a 100' on my pump, and it only sucks about 2/3 gallon up. I think each 50' 1/4" hose will hold about 2/3 quart, and the piston takes about 2/3 quart, for a larger pump.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Woodco said:


> I have a 100' on my pump, and it only sucks about 2/3 gallon up. I think each 50' 1/4" hose will hold about 2/3 quart, and the piston takes about 2/3 quart, for a larger pump.


Sorry, my math was off.

The number of cubic inches in a 50' x 1/4" hose is...
3.14 X .125 X .125 X 12" X 50' = 29.43 cubic inches = .127 gallons 

The number of cubic inches in a 50' x 3/8" hose is...
3.14 X .1875 X .1875 X 12" X 50' = 66.23 cubic inches = .286 gallons


----------



## Sn0man (Sep 15, 2017)

SprayRepairGuy said:


> Sorry, my math was off.
> 
> The number of cubic inches in a 50' x 1/4" hose is...
> 3.14 X .125 X .125 X 12" X 50' = 29.43 cubic inches = .127 gallons
> ...


lol yeah I saw your original post about a 50' stretch of hose holding a half gallon of paint and was about to call you out on it haha! In my experience it's usually a bit shy of 1/4 gallon, filling up the siphon, prime tube and hose. Not a whole lot more for a 3/8" hose, just shy of 1/3 gallon.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

hammerhead said:


> When spraying cabinet doors and boxes what length hose are you using? shortest 1 i can find is 25 ft. would be nice to have a shorter one instead of loading up all that paint in the longer hose. Or am i over thinking it?


I typically run 100 ft of hose. The minimum is 50 ft. I have ran 150-200 ft on some big gas sprayers. I typically use 1095 sprayers. For laquer or spraying door frames etc. I usually use a small sprayer.


----------

